# New camera!



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond is working hard towards his modeling career. ;D 

FINALLY got a new camera!! Canon EOS Rebel XS with the kit lens. Nothing too professional or anything obviously, but something I can really work with while I'm learning. These pictures were just for fun, I was fiddling around with settings, etc. 

Anyway, onto pictures! The pics of Desmond playing with his "uncle" Mark are more just for fun, I couldn't pass up posting them (those two are SO cute together! Desmond is as close to him as he is with me and my mom, it's awesome) 

Obligatory dog nose picture, heheh 









This is how Desmond plays, all day, every day. Wrestling and fierce! 





































Super mega vicious poodle!









Mark took these last two shots of Des









Love this photo... Desmond looks really good in it, imho









Ohh, and the kitty snuck in there somehow! Yeah, those big green eyes really ARE huge in person, too. 


















Just a few more on the way...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking dopey and content as always!









Perfect wink  









And I also have a short video for you guys... Desmond got squeaking tennis balls for Christmas (that's right, _squeaking tennis balls_ AKA: the-best-things-on-Earth-ever). He obsessed over them to a point where it got pretty bad, even after he destroyed them he was obsessed, so we tossed them after he killed it. But this is what he does when one rolls under the couch (or in this case, end table). He does this a bit with other toys, but not nearly like this. He was sitting and barking like this for like 5 minutes lol. 

MVI_3916 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL @ the video! I thought he was sleeping for a sec! Great pics! Can't wait to see more des!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Awsome pictures!! Des is such a good looking man...and so evil  haha. Kodi does the same thing when the ball goes under something. Around here it's the entertainment center though. His little butt can fit under the couch.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Desmond looks like the perfect ham! Loved watching the video, too! You are really going to enjoy your camera.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Good shots! Love the video...very familiar...not with Stella but my Dobe use to do the same thing. I wish Stella liked balls..its an easy way to get some exercise in side the house. She likes stuffies.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics! I have the same camera and love it so much.
Your kitty looks so much like my Karma!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wouldn't let me post unless I entered five characters! LOL_



Birdie said:


> Desmond is working hard towards his modeling career. ;D
> 
> FINALLY got a new camera!! Canon EOS Rebel XS with the kit lens. Nothing too professional or anything obviously, but something I can really work with while I'm learning. These pictures were just for fun, I was fiddling around with settings, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Great pictures! Enjoy the new toy(camera)!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What wonderful pictures of Des! I loved the video - he seems to be fixed on that tennis ball, it is priceless! I myself got a new camera over a year ago, and I still can't figure that darn thing out! lol!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Karma'sACat said:


> Great pics! I have the same camera and love it so much.
> Your kitty looks so much like my Karma!


I think the same thing when I see Karma in your avatar! They do look pretty similar, both very pretty kitties.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome pictures!
Just a bit jealous of your new camera, its the one I want


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oohh yay for a new camera!!!!! I LOVE cameras far too much... hahah! Can't wait to see the pics you get!!


----------

